# SS Irish Ash



## aero_kitkat (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi all
I'm trying to trace information regarding my maternal grandfather. 
His name was Patrick Maher, and as I understand it he perished in the Indian Ocean whilst serving on the SS Irish Ash in 1958.
My mother (Joan) was 13 when he died and he also left a wife (Mary, possibly formally O'Neill), and three other children (Philomena (Phyl), Teresa (Terri) and Brian.
I know it's a long shot, but if anybody was serving on the ship at this time, or knows anything of its history, I'd love to hear from you.
Best wishes and kind regards,
Karen Huxtable


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,

Try this for starters http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...tails.asp?CATID=374777&CATLN=6&accessmethod=5

Roger


----------



## aero_kitkat (Aug 4, 2010)

Thank you for your help. I will follow that up.


----------



## eldersuk (Oct 24, 2005)

Have a look at http://www.irishships.com/irish_shipping_ltd.html which gives a lot of info on Irish Shipping.

Derek


----------



## aero_kitkat (Aug 4, 2010)

Thank you for your help.
Best wishes
Karen


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Karen

I don’t know if this is relevant
There is a Patrick Maher aged 20 when he signed on the Irish Shipping Line vessel “Irish Ash” Official No 159861 signed in Dublin on the 4th February 1946 as a Mess Room Steward he had 2 ½ years sea service, he was 5’ – 8” in height and weight was 154 Lbs (DoB circ 1926)
The ship sailed from Cork on the 28th February 1946 arriving in New York on the 4th March 1946 she was expected to sail again on the 13th March 1946 Dublin Via USA port of Chester
Ray


----------



## GALTRA (Mar 7, 2006)

Ray I would think this is the same man, although the IRISH ASH you mention was a previous vessel, the first of the name, a steamship, He would appear to have been lost of the mv IRISH ASH built in 1958 and probably on her maiden voyage. Well done. Charley


----------



## aero_kitkat (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi Ray
Thank you so much for your comment and for going to the trouble of looking this up for me.
Sadly it must be a coincidence that there was another Patrick Maher on the earlier Irish Ash as my grandfather was born c1911 which would have made him around 35 in 1946.
Very best wishes
Karen




ray1buck1 said:


> Karen
> 
> I don’t know if this is relevant
> There is a Patrick Maher aged 20 when he signed on the Irish Shipping Line vessel “Irish Ash” Official No 159861 signed in Dublin on the 4th February 1946 as a Mess Room Steward he had 2 ½ years sea service, he was 5’ – 8” in height and weight was 154 Lbs (DoB circ 1926)
> ...


----------

